# Suche Farbschemaseiten



## solomat (3. Mai 2006)

Hallo, ich bin auf der Suche nach Seiten auf denen man Farbschemas sehen kann...also wo schon verschiedene harmonische Farben zusammen gestellt wurden. Kann mir da jemand mal nen Link geben?

LG Maik


----------



## thetrue (3. Mai 2006)

sowas vieleicht?
http://www.webmart.de/dynasite.cfm?dssid=913&dsmid=42932
oder hier recht viele Farben sogar mit hexcode:
http://www.heber-edv.de/diverse/farben.php
http://farben.foros.de/ <-- auch nett


----------



## AKrebs70 (3. Mai 2006)

Hallo!
Versuche es mal hier.

Gruß
Axel


----------



## cody- (3. Mai 2006)

Auch ganz nett: Color Scheme Generator


----------

